# Filastrocca in rima baciata



## Old Cooper (21 Febbraio 2009)

Su quel forum
per un po'
la paura dilagò;
non capivano
gli utenti
che volessero i serpenti

Che succede?
Che sarà?
chi capisce lo dira?
Ma in cuor loro
sanno bene
che una cosa nuova avviene

Qualche cosa 
che matura
e pian pian poi carbura
e alla fine della via
porterà la pulizia

C'era un tipo,
non un santo, che
non pretendeva tanto
lui chiedeva verità
e un barlume d'onestà

ma lo chiese malamente
a chi non sapeva niente
lui lo chiese a quel soggetto
che fa male per diletto
e che a molti invero piace
perché della stessa specie (perché seco lor si giace?)

una varia umanità
senza amore né pietà
fatta solo di gaudenti
ma di quelli più fetenti

che si vendon per un pranzo
o tradiscon senza senso
perché in sé han sol d'avanzo
un gran vuoto e un io indecente

Ma quel tizio
non si è arreso
ed alfine si è ripreso
e ha deciso di portare
tutti i panni a candeggiare
e non solamente i suoi
ma il fagotto sia di lei 
che di tutti i fiistei
non soltanto qui sul web
ma magari nel reale
dove avranno i rendiconti
con il partner ufficiale

E' la verità che "sbianca"
si vedran queste figure
sgomitare a destra e a manca
per schivar le lor lordure.

Questa è ormai la mia promessa,
e non la si può fermare
é la Verità che avanza
l'unica che sa stanare.


----------

